# Guildford & Godalming - Wed 30th



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Can anyone else do Wednseday?

L


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yep - can do - might be a bit late though as I have football until 7.00 ..... hope to be there by 8.00 ;D

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

yes - quite possibly


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Yup - should be able to make this one


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes I can do Wednesday


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Strange looking TT


----------



## SmiTThy (May 7, 2002)

Sorry guys, can't make this Wednesday!

See you next time...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Could do.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Damian can I sit in the Z4 and do brum brum noises then...? ;D

pleeeeeese

L :-*


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Oh I should think so Lou 8)


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

oh I would love to have been at this meet. I keep missing them because I have something else planned  At least this time I have a good excuse. I am off to AmD to get my car boy racered up 

See you at the next one perhaps - although I am sure you will time it to clash with something else I have on! :-/

W.


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

What time is everybody getting there? I can get there for 8pm.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Let's hope the weather cheers up.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

8.00 for me too 8)

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Pah. Way to choose a crappy day for it....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Pah. Way to choose a crappy day for it....


Hmm. I may have to go out and buy myself a hat so I can eat it. It's a lovely sunny day down here in Hants. Roof down and everything.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Not much talk on this thread, considering it's only a couple of hours away?
Is it still on?

Mike, you still in soton?


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

As far as I know it is.

Contract finished last week  could be up in Northampton next week


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

someone's alive!
When you heading up. DOn't want to be sitting in the car park on my own.


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there at 8pm, Â off to make the kids tea now. I'll check back here at 7:30 before I leave.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I'll be there about 08.00 ! ;D

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Bah. That means I have to hang around here longer. Oh well, at least I'm "working from home" tomorrow.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Phil - Im heading over 7:30 or so - see you there!

L


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

OK guys, weather's nice and I can leave work at 7:30, so I'll bring a non-TT along ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> OK guys, weather's nice and I can leave work at 7:30, so I'll bring a non-TT along ;D


Well you won't be the only traitor 

You still got your SLK? You were talking about getting rid weren't you?

Right I'm leaving soon, so I'll be there 7.30ish


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Oh dear oh dear, just checked this out and missed it!! Â  Â  Â

Really nice evening for it too! Â Hope you all enjoyed!!

Just as well, as I have had a bottle of wine (NO CHANGE THERE THEN KEBAB!!) Â ;D

I must be unusually busy at work, I have about 4-5 days worth of forum to catch up on!!!

Hope the lovely Z4 was in view from the pub seating area ( though suitably away from the TT's) Â 

DK


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

It was right next to the TTs. And being mocked. 

I've only just got home. Had an interesting journey.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I was quite pleased with the low-level of mocking actually, and the positive comments! 

Thanks every one for a nice evening, as usual!

Damian


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

well we were polite until it got to the wind deflector moment - then the TTR wins no contest ;D

phil - where did you go then? 

nice evening guys - sorry Dons will ring you next time :-[

L


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Can't believe i just missed a Z4 slagging off session.
DOH!!

Can you give us advanced warning in future please T7 ;D . x
Si


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> phil - where did you go then?


I sat in a traffic jam for three hours on the A3. An unannounced road closure, because they decided to dig up the A3 north of the Robin Hood junction. Wan't on any of the traffic reports, nor any websites I checked when I got back. It's not even mentioned on the Highways agency site. The diversion was totally useless too, and led several hundred cars into a car park. I kid you not. I've never seen anything like it before.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

week of 18th Aug? ;D

I'll start another thread!

L :-*


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Bloody hell Phil - what a total utter nightmare.  You must have been totally pissed off. Â And knackered!

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Bloody hell Phil - what a total utter nightmare.  You must have been totally pissed off. And knackered!
> 
> Damian


I was a tad pissed off. But seeing hundreds of cars driving round the residential streets of Ham, it became quite funny. At one point I got a bit of a paranoia attack, because they had pretty much trapped us all. Very surreal. I saw one woman who had stopped to ask a pedestrian for directions and she looked like she'd been crying, which wasn't so good. 
Yeah, I was pretty knackered, but seeing as I was "working from home" (aka pissing about on the 'net) I wasn't too bothered. Got up about 10.30 
I love flexitime.


----------

